

Show HN: Please review my new side project [www.Schmeebs.com] - BenSchaechter

www.schmeebs.com<p>I built this site in two days.  I tried to make it a fusion of Twitter + Digg in that people will be able to follow certain "domains" of news then be able to see popular stuff from there.<p>Its as real time as it can be at this point.  Would welcome any thoughts on it!
======
motersho
I like the idea but I agree with the others that the color scheme is terrible.
I am using FF 3.6 on Ubuntu 10.04 on my netbook and the text is overlaying the
boxes which overlays the numbers which overlays the side menu. Needless to say
it is very hard to read. While designing your site dont forget us netbook
using couch potatoes with the small 1024x600 resolution.

~~~
BenSchaechter
Thanks for that. I definitely need to put some more thought into the design.
Hope to have something out next week that is a bit better.

------
tiffani
I like the idea, but I'm not quite sure you want to name it that...
<http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Schmeebs>

------
utilis
On Mashape you can build the same app in 2 hours. Grab the twitter component
and then the digg component (inside the mashape market) put them together with
a copy and paste and build on top of it your UI.

~~~
BenSchaechter
I plan on building it out quite a bit more and do some more customizable
stuff.

------
mikecane
A head's up: Looks horrible in Firefox 2.0.0.15. Yeah, I know, you'll say
everyone is using 3.x. But no, plenty of weak old PCs out here still. If I
could see how it worked, I might use it. Good luck.

~~~
pedalpete
I don't think it's a firefox issue, the thing is nearly impossible to read
with that background (I'm using chrome), and the text overlays boxes of the
same colour, so it is illegible.

I think I like your concept (even though feeling slightly blinded).

I'd play with your colour palette and background. Try to take some 'weight'
out of the design with lighter background and darker colours.

I like your sidebar nav, and collapsable menu may be good.

